# Suse Linux 10.1 updaten auf 10.2



## partitionist (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich bin ein Linux anfänger und wollte fragen ob man Suse Linux 10.1 auf die neuste Version 10.2 updaten kann?


----------



## Ludren (18. Dezember 2006)

Klar, entweder mit CD/DVD oder mit YAST. Näheres findest du mit Google!


----------



## elektroelo (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
auch ich als Neuling würde gerne Wissen ob es hier zu komplikationen kommt? Dieses sollte bei älteren Versionen vorgekommen sein.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Ludren (28. Dezember 2006)

Zu Komplikationen kann es immer kommen, deswegen Daten sichern!

Näheres hier: Updaten von suse 10.0 auf 10.2 . wie geht das genau 

MfG

Ludren


----------

